# Honda 4 Wheeler Oil Question



## P&Y FINALY (Sep 5, 2007)

I Have A '96  Honda Trx 300. I Have Never Changed The Oil In It & Im Wondering If I Have To Use The Honda 10w- 30 Or Is Any 10w-30 Oil Ok?


----------



## dan229 (Sep 5, 2007)

Any oil of the correct weight is fine. Make sure you pay attention to how the filter goes in there too.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks. Thats What I Figured, Just Hondas Way Of Putting Their Name On A Quart Of Oil Then Charging 10.00 For It. Thanks Again


----------



## thomasr (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm, I dunno.  I was told (and believe) you should use a motor oil specifically designed for an ATV with a wet clutch.  Most regular motor oils have other additives that can be detrimental to a wet clutch, or at least lead to premature wear/failure.  I have a 91 TRX 300 with a bazzillion miles on it, besides a (very) few rider induced issues, the clutch is as strong as new.  The Honda oil I get from the dealer is only about .50-.75 cents more a quart than regular oil.  Cheap insurance to me.   Take even reasonable care of these old Hondas and they'll last forever.  Just for something else to think about...........
                                REX


----------



## Killdee (Sep 6, 2007)

What thomasr said is correct, unless you want your clutch to start slipping use the honda oil, You can use other brand oil but it must be API SF or SG. Some folks use rotella which comes in this grade. Do a search on a couple of the atv sites and you can get the lowdown on this.


----------



## Rockytop (Sep 6, 2007)

Use only oil made for atv's or motorcycles. The wet clutch thing as well as most being air cooled.


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 6, 2007)

If you check the MSDS for your Honda oil, you'll find that it's made by Valvoline, or some other big name oil company.

The Snakeman


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, Maybe I Just Need To Price It Somewhere Else. I Went To The Honda Place In Lawrenceville On 316 & It Was 14.00 / Quart! Sounds Like Somebodys Trying To Get Rich Quick.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 6, 2007)

You sure that was a qt? last I bought was in a gallon jug and wasnt much more than that.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 6, 2007)

Here we go,says available at autozone.
http://www.valvoline.com/pages/products/product_detail.asp?product=77


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Sep 6, 2007)

I go ahead and buy my oil filter and oil from the honda dealer for 20 bucks per atv its well worth the insurance since I only change it yearly


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Sep 6, 2007)

Killdee said:


> You sure that was a qt? last I bought was in a gallon jug and wasnt much more than that.



i guess its possible. i talked to them over the phone so one of us may have had our quarts and gallons mixed up.


----------



## screamincr250 (Sep 6, 2007)

You would be fine with another brand other than the honda.  It is practically the same as other name brand oils just with Honda name.  Some are much better that you can find at auto zone or advanced auto and much cheaper.  I rode motocross for a southeast honda team and the mechanics actually used brands other than honda in all our bikes.  I do ATV and bike repairs and usually use a good name brand from auto zone.  Check for the specs as far as wet clutch, etc. Hope this helps


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2007)

Most everyone has given excellent advice. Run ANY brand you want, just make sure it meets your ATV's oil requirements. Regular automotive motor oil is not a good idea. I needs to be specifically formulated for a air cooled, wet clutched 4 stroke engine. Run any brand filter you want, but again, make sure it meets your ATV's specs.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*they got me*



P&Y FINALY said:


> Thanks, Maybe I Just Need To Price It Somewhere Else. I Went To The Honda Place In Lawrenceville On 316 & It Was 14.00 / Quart! Sounds Like Somebodys Trying To Get Rich Quick.



I went in there and bought oil/filter and a couple of dinky things and didn't ask how much per quart.  They ripped me a new one for $6-7 a quart.  Went to the one in Athens and it's about $3 a quart.  I'll never go back to the honda dealer on 316.

I do use honda oil in mine now, but when I was very young I had a 3 wheeler that I used valvoline racing oil in and never had any trouble and I flogged the wee out of it every day.  Hondas are definitely the most reliable if you care for them.

Tom


----------



## franklinm (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been riding the same 97 Honda snice it was new.
I have always used Castro 20w50 in that bugger and never had a problem.


----------



## lawman (Sep 11, 2007)

You can use any oil as long as its close to the correct weight. But if you want that specially formulated for wet clutch crap havoline makes a 10w-40 wet clutch atv oil that is cheap and works great even if yours says use a10w-30 10w-40 is better I promise.


----------



## TheLoneGunMen (Sep 12, 2007)

Well my thinking is if I buy $3500 plus worth of atv or anything for that matter I am not going to try and save $10-$15 and buy something "somebody" says will work when the manufacturer of what I bought says verbatim what will work.  Just makes good "cents" to me.


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't use oil that does not have the same SF rating as Honda oil. The additives make the clucth work or not.  I would  just spend the extra dollars and eliminate thhe worry. You don't want to hear a bunch of squealing nosies (sound it makes before it locks up from cheap oil)  when your riding through the woods.


----------



## Ozzie (Sep 16, 2007)

I switched to the full synthetic Castrol Synpower and it works great.  My Rancher revs more freely and feels like it runs way smoother then with the conventional Honda oil.  I actually had to adjust my idle speed down after I put it in because the engine runs more freely.  My clutch works great also, it shifts much more smoothly and easier now.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 16, 2007)

While we are on this subject be sure not to use additives like slick50 either.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ozzie said:


> I switched to the full synthetic Castrol Synpower and it works great.  My Rancher revs more freely and feels like it runs way smoother then with the conventional Honda oil.  I actually had to adjust my idle speed down after I put it in because the engine runs more freely.  My clutch works great also, it shifts much more smoothly and easier now.



Synpower is a Valvoline product there hoss.


----------

